
Sony’s CEO Calls Hacker Attack ‘Hiccup’ in Company’s Online Strategy - ssclafani
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2011-05-17/sony-chairman-stringer-calls-hacker-attack-hiccup-in-road.html
======
RoyG
Despite Sir Howard's pretensions, Sony still doesn't really 'get it,' instead
they just want to fight the old way, kind of like the English redcoats
marching rank and file through Indian country.

Read Geohot's blog response to the hack, and you'll get a much better read on
the problem:

Traditionally the trust boundary for a web service exists between the server
and the client. But Sony believes they own the client too, so if they just put
a trust boundary between the consumer and the client(can't trust those pesky
consumers), everything is good. Since everyone knows the PS3 is unhackable,
why waste money adding pointless security between the client and the server?
This arrogance undermines a basic security principle, never trust the client.

<http://geohotgotsued.blogspot.com/>

------
daimyoyo
This attack was the first of many. Sony has done the one thing tech companies
should never do. They've given people much smarter and more technically
skilled than them a cause. I don't want to perpetuate the "basement dweller"
stereotype, but the fact is that the people who took the PSN down spend all
their spare time at their computer. This wasn't a simple attack. It wasn't
just for lulz. The PSN outage was the opening battle of a war.

